# Feeling all at sea about Dexter & his biting



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Generally Dexter is a good boy. He's toilet trained, happily eats his raw & kibble, sleeps all night and we enjoy being with him - except - we seem to be going backwards with his biting. He was a bitey puppy and we worked through that & settled him. But in the last month it has come back - usually in the evenings, as we sit down. He just bounces up and bites our knees, ankles, arms etc. But its not just little nips - its now quite hard bites. My legs are covered in bruises. And just the last few days it is accompanied by barks too. What is going on ? I am getting worried as we have 3 young boys. When he does it we sternly say off or leave and ask him to lay down - which he sort of does. We then give him a treat. But as soon as we stop, he gets up & starts again. It goes on for an hour during which time he also gets put in kitchen. By about 9pm though he settles down & sits nice. But I'm starting to dread evenings & am fearful that he will hurt the children if it continues.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

It's funny because I think a lot of people on here will have experienced too that around the evening time our poo's go a little crazy for an hour or so it's almost like they are using up the last bit of energy for the day then they are happy to settle, being that I have two now It is easier because they have the mad hour together and chase each other around but I think what is probably happening with Dexter is he's looking for you to play with him so he's trying to get your attention through biting etc have you tried taking him for an evening walk around the time he gets a bit bitey? I know you probably don't want to turn out in the evening but it may solve the problem for you until he's out of this phase x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was going to say exactly what Jo has just said. Biscuit will do this when he's trying to tell me something....such as being hungry and trying to get me towards the kitchen! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree , sounds like he wants you to play. He is still a young dog and possibly needs to burn off his excess energy before going to bed. Perhaps try to pre empt it with a walk or play


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I agree Dexter shouldn't still be doing that at 9 months. It sounds like he has energy to burn off. As others suggest an evening walk or maybe a chew or dare I say it, another poo to play with?! When mine have excess energy they just play with each other until they are exhausted which is often in the evening.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

He has not been getting as long a walk as normal lately due to me being ill - is this a normal reaction then to that ? So he is not aggressive - just at a loose end ? 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

No definitely don't think it's an aggression issue, as you said if his walk has not been as long as normal then it is probably he just isn't as tired at the end of the day, if I'm unable to take my two for a long walk (hour -hour and half) for any reason then I would take for two short walks instead once morning & once evening half hour each one and that still wears them out the same. As Tessy has said sometimes having a second one does help a lot as they play with each other so not so dependant on you entertaining them. Hope things get better for you soon and that you feel better too x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Has he been neutered? He may well want to play/be fed but he is pushing the boundaries. I would seek your vets advice as with young children no risks can be taken. A friend of mine had a cocker pup who started biting at around 12 months crunch time came when he bit her neice quite badly fortunatley the breeder who lived on a farm was happy to take him back. He was a working dog in the wrong enviroment but the children were scared of him which was not fair on anyone.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I definately think the reduction in his usual exercise routine will have had a big influence over this behaviour. It doesn't sound aggressive just playful and over excited. I agree with those that said to pre empt the evening madness with a walk and if you can't get out for a walk then take some time to do some extra training and games. Hiding a favourite toy in the house and getting him to find it is a great way to wear out the dog. Needs two people, one to hide the toy and one to hold Dexter and keep him interested in what is going on but I can guarantee you 20 mins of this and he will be worn out.


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

our cockapoo murphy is 9 mths too, he can be like this if he does nt get a second walk, so we do play with him, chasing, rolling him over- he loves this, and generally getting down on the floor with him and being a second pup! thankfully its not so often now x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone - will try your suggestions. I am starting to feel a bit more like normal so hopefully walks will get a bit longer soon too ! 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I find two shorter walks more effective than one long walk. If mine don't have their second walk they are very lively in the evening.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

The weather really has been against us. Minton is really beside himself, Hattie is quite happy to lie in but Minton is 'up and at 'em' at 5.30! I realy hope he will grow out of this. Walking is so important there have been days when my two only had two 10minute walks on lead as it was so bad but they had each other to play fight with. I didn't mean to suggest Dexter was aggressive but just to say not to let the behaviour get entrenched. I am sure with lots of exercise he will relax. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I'm trying to pinpoint exactly what is the trigger. Tonight for example I played fetch in the front room & he enjoyed it but if I stop for a moment he bites me. So I put him in kitchen & then he rang his bells - when we went out he did an enormous wee. So I'm thinking it's a communication thing maybe. One of him either wanting more games or toilet. So have ordered a new set of poochie bells for when he is in the lounge. 

I thinking maybe I should neuter him this side of Christmas. I was going to leave till Jan but thinking maybe to bring it forward now. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Just been browsing Amazon for a book on games / training ideas for indoors and came across the rather aptly named 'Juvenile Delinquent Dogs' - the complete guide to saving your sanity and successfully living with your adolescent dog. What a fabulous title !!!!


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

designsbyisis said:


> Just been browsing Amazon for a book on games / training ideas for indoors and came across the rather aptly named 'Juvenile Delinquent Dogs' - the complete guide to saving your sanity and successfully living with your adolescent dog. What a fabulous title !!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


He sounds like a very bright boy Lisa and probably as you say hes trying to communicate with you. 
Sounds like a good idea to get him neutered it does calm them down after and this may help you.

Jo x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

> He has not been getting as long a walk as normal lately due to me being ill - is this a normal reaction then to that?


Yep. Extra energy has to have an outlet somewhere, he just chooses to 'play' with you to get rid of it. He's not meaning to be aggressive! More exercise is very important, it's the root of the problem by the sound of it. 



> So he is not aggressive - just at a loose end


That's my thought. 

On the book topic, I really liked Suzanne Clothiers "Bones Would Rain from the Sky" It's amazing!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Think of it as uncomfortable in his skin! I think we have all felt like this sometimes just want to burst out but don't know why. Fortunatley for me Minton takes it out on Hattie but sometimes he hurles himself at me but gets hurled back on the floor before he knows what has happened! I had planned to have him neutered at 6 months trouble is there is nothing to chop off yet!! Keep having a 'feel' but so far nothing. He is not overtly sexy so will wait to see what happens. They must be going through quite a stressful time and we all know how it feels when we just want to scream!!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Well Dexter is very well endowed if you get my drift !!! 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Daisy is quite bitey as well. We just had a trainer over 2 days ago and she showed us how to do a timeout with her leash and that has worked wonders. If a walk is not in order, maybe 10-15 minutes of command training to help him mentally? That usually helps to tire out Daisy as well.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley hasn't changed really since he was neutered but it was under 3 weeks ago and I know it can be a month or so that you notice they are calmer, having said that he has calmed down loads with his biting anyway. I made a rule in our house that the second his teeth touched us for any reason we immediately stopped any contact with him, I think that did help get the message across that we really did not like it, now if his teeth touch us I notice it really is much more gentle, he rarely needs the real growly telling off now and I can't remember the last time he did his snapping at the air in front of me thing when I do tell him off, (was like answering back!). He still has mad active moments occasionally, guess we wouldn't want zombies would we!! Oh and he gets 1.45 - 2 hrs exercise a day average (2 walks), last one after 5 (anything between 5 and 8). Hope you are feeling a lot better now. I decided there was no point leaving the neutering till later once I had made up my mind about having him done.


----------

